# Handling Ts



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

been thinking about getting a Tarantula for a while now ever since mantids helped me overcome my fear of insects. 
my question is , If I were to buy a sling and handle it frequently would I eventually end up with a very docile calm tempered spider or is there anything against frequent handling ?
cheers:2thumb:
also - what are the best spider dealers , and species for a beginner ?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

To be honest, they get nothing from handling its only if the keeper likes doing it tbh that it occurs..

I guess over time they would get more accustomed to it like used to it but they wouldn't be "tamed" tarantulas can be quite unpredictable..

Also when handling remember to do so near the floor incase it falls to stop/minimalize any injuries..

I handle some sp to be honest, the best spider dealer is Lee @ The Spider Shop www.thespidershop.co.uk 

Also for more information and if you have any questions I'd recommend joining these forums..

Arachnophiles Forum - Powered by vBulletin

Arachnid Addicts


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

im no expert and to be honest as much as i love them i wont touch one!
our T really belongs to the OH but he doesnt hand him much at all either

id say a good one to start would be a pink toe


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Regular handling is usually advised against , but I'll leave that for someone else to expound (that's got to be worth 5pts for word usage) upon . The best place I've found for spiders is 
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates 

On the site he's got a list of suggestions for starter species too .


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> im no expert and to be honest as much as i love them i wont touch one!
> our T really belongs to the OH but he doesnt hand him much at all either
> 
> id say a good one to start would be a pink toe


 
Totally agree, pink toes (Avicularia) make an exellent starter..

All you need tbh is good ventilation and humidity 

Heres some pics of my MM Avicularia Minatrix being handled


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

PRS said:


> Totally agree, pink toes (Avicularia) make an exellent starter..
> 
> All you need tbh is good ventilation and humidity
> 
> Heres some pics of my MM Avicularia Minatrix being handled



pink toes are a brilliant starter tarantula but when it comes to handling ive heard tyre a bit flighty and can jump off u the best tarantula to handle in my opinion are chilean roses i handle mine regularly but not as often as i used to as he had a bad fall


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

dinan said:


> pink toes are a brilliant starter tarantula but when it comes to handling ive heard tyre a bit flighty and can jump off u the best tarantula to handle in my opinion are chilean roses i handle mine regularly but not as often as i used to as he had a bad fall


 
They can sometimes be a little quick aye, I've seen some jump lol when I was handling a sling a few weeks back it jumped back in its tub 

Chileans Roses(Grammostola Rosea) from my experiences, one day they are nice and the next nasty..

So very unpredictable imo, I tried handling one of my AF's and she was fine, the next time I tried I nearly got bitten.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I only handle one, my B. smithi (redknee) AF and even then only once in a blue moon. I have handled my avic but not on purpose, it ran up my arm when I was replacing its water bowl. Avics on the whole seem to be fairly chilled out, but they are a bit flighty, and can jump.

Slings of any species are more likely to be skittish, not really surprising when you consider that at that size they would be prey to almost everything in the wild.

I see my spiders as a look but don't touch pet - like fish in an aquarium. Nobody expects to be able to get their fish out and handle it  I would just urge caution if you are going to do it, as handling doesn't benefit the spider. They don't enjoy it and there are potential risks, such as you being bitten and injuring the T as you throw it across the room in shock :lol2:


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

my chilean is the only 1 of my tarantulas ill handle the mexican redknee flicks hairs a lot of the time when i pick up hes tank so i never handle him while my curly hair is 2 small and quick to handle


----------



## Climperoonie (May 2, 2009)

What size can you start handling Slings? I know it's too small at the moment (1cm, and that's only just!) so what size can you?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

same as snakes n lizards tho, they get nothing from it, its always only for the benefit of the keeper to hold an animal. there is ways around keeping nearly all exotics without ever a need for touching, yet many of us choose to.
As long as safety of the hold'ee' is paramount, and reasonable precations are taken then i cant see an issue.
Iv held most of my spiders iv owned at somepoint, only once i a blue moon do i, but in the time iv kept them, iv often held a tarantula just for the sake of holding it. including Theraphosa sp.
just respect, and no tomfoolery and you can minimise the risks, tho never remove


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I've also been thinking about getting a T recently. Although I would never handle it, it's the thought that I would have to try and get it into a tub when it came to re-homing that is putting me off at the moment. If they could just stay in the same home forever no doubt I'd have one by now!


----------



## Climperoonie (May 2, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I've also been thinking about getting a T recently. Although I would never handle it, it's the thought that I would have to try and get it into a tub when it came to re-homing that is putting me off at the moment. If they could just stay in the same home forever no doubt I'd have one by now!


 All you need is a paintbrush to poke it's legs, it's easy :2thumb:.


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

I'm quite happy to handle mine but then again I haven;t had them long, the GBB has flicked hairs at me before, but only on the day I got her, I tend to leave her well alone though, she's quite a seclusive one. I had an Avic jump on me once, the guy in the shop had him out and he lempt straight at my face, ended up on my t-shirt. I was like .... "Thats the coolest animal in the world" h aha.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 5 tarantulas 1 is an adult whom ive handled about 3 times in the months ive had her, the rest are either slings or juvi's, and theyre way too fast can they leg it (get it leg it) ah well. But one of mine is the tiger rump ive heard so much bad things about them, im very cagy to handle it :gasp:

Used to handle my red knee that I had about 20 years ago, but havnt got the guts to handle them again. Be nice but I suppose im braver with bd's & snakes rofl


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I've also been thinking about getting a T recently. Although I would never handle it, it's the thought that I would have to try and get it into a tub when it came to re-homing that is putting me off at the moment. If they could just stay in the same home forever no doubt I'd have one by now!


rehousing isn't too bad. If it's fast or an arboreal, do it in the bathtub (put the plug in!). You need a pair of long tongs/tweezers, a cricket tub and a paintbrush. While it's walking or running round the bath, nudge it towards the tub with the tongs, put tub over it, slide a piece of card underneath, and transfer it to its new house. Some of them can climb the bath, so you need to be quite quick, but the bath gives you more working space and it does slow them down a bit.

For slower terrestrials, hold the tub in front of it and tickle its back legs with a paintbrush and it will usually go into the tub. Pop the lid on, or slide a piece of card under, and just transfer that way.

When I rehoused my lividum, I did it outside in the garden in a big RUB as I figured I'd have more space to a) leg it out of the way if it turned violent or b) catch it if it did a runner, but actually it was very well behaved and even posed for a photo.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

The old handling debate rises again...

What about juggling with tarantulas, now there's a _real _debate.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> rehousing isn't too bad. If it's fast or an arboreal, do it in the bathtub (put the plug in!). You need a pair of long tongs/tweezers, a cricket tub and a paintbrush. While it's walking or running round the bath, nudge it towards the tub with the tongs, put tub over it, slide a piece of card underneath, and transfer it to its new house. Some of them can climb the bath, so you need to be quite quick, but the bath gives you more working space and it does slow them down a bit.
> 
> For slower terrestrials, hold the tub in front of it and tickle its back legs with a paintbrush and it will usually go into the tub. Pop the lid on, or slide a piece of card under, and just transfer that way.
> 
> When I rehoused my lividum, I did it outside in the garden in a big RUB as I figured I'd have more space to a) leg it out of the way if it turned violent or b) catch it if it did a runner, but actually it was very well behaved and even posed for a photo.


That's kind of made me want one less, lol. I find it hard enough putting a glass over house spiders, let alone trying to get a massive T into a small cricket tub!

How do you get it out of the original tub into the bath?

I think the thing that creeps me out the most is when they start running, I'd be fine if they just plodded about. 
Even my mantids still make me jump when they decide to leg it!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> How do you get it out of the original tub into the bath?


that's where the long tongs or tweezers come in :lol2: you poke or tickle them out.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> that's where the long tongs or tweezers come in :lol2: you poke or tickle them out.


Lol. Well if I make it to the BTS on Sunday it will be hard not to walk away without one!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Lol. Well if I make it to the BTS on Sunday it will be hard not to walk away without one!


buy one that is already sub-adult, then you won't have to rehouse it


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I usually keep quite aggressive Y's (some pokies, king baboon, OBT, etc) and I quite liked the idea of getting a sp. I could handle so I went out and bought a chile rose. As luck would have it I managed to buy a super aggressive one and now I can't handle that.

Any species that are a "dead bet" on being handleable?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Any species that are a "dead bet" on being handleable?


A dead one :lol2:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Myself holding a 9" + female Goliath Tarantula (Theraphosa Blondi). I got shouted at last time for posting this. Nevermind.

In short, don't get a T with the intention of handling, get a hamster instead. You can handle them if you are confident of avoiding injury to your spider and yourself but don't make a hobby out of it because it can stress the spider. You can never tame a tarantula and a tarantula with size could do damage.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> buy one that is already sub-adult, then you won't have to rehouse it


Great plan! I don't have much pocket money though, lol. Slings are only a couple of quid!



steveyruss said:


> Myself holding a 9" + female Goliath Tarantula (Theraphosa Blondi). I got shouted at last time for posting this. Nevermind.
> quote]
> 
> That is huuuuuuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## disasterpiece (Feb 2, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> I usually keep quite aggressive *Y's* (some pokies, king baboon, OBT, etc) and I quite liked the idea of getting a sp. I could handle so I went out and bought a chile rose. As luck would have it I managed to buy a super aggressive one and now I can't handle that.
> 
> Any species that are a "dead bet" on being handleable?


 LOL Y'S XD :lol2:
Sorry I should be more mature... YEAH RIGHT!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Lol. Well if I make it to the BTS on Sunday it will be hard not to walk away without one!


Someone told me you can't leave without buying as it's against the law , or did I make that up as an excuse ?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Someone told me you can't leave without buying as it's against the law , or did I make that up as an excuse ?


Oh well, if that's the case I'm gonna have to!

I'll probably have bought a few mantids by then aswell, lol.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

> _I usually keep quite aggressive *Y's* (some pokies, king baboon, OBT, etc) and I quite liked the idea of getting a sp. I could handle so I went out and bought a chile rose. As luck would have it I managed to buy a super aggressive one and now I can't handle that.
> 
> Any species that are a "dead bet" on being handleable?_


I've seen some nasty Chillies, the one I have at the moment can be quite unpleasant. However, if you take spiders out of their environment and leave them to calm down most are usually okay. This is how you handle a lot of spiders, some of the species I still wouldn't handle though.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> I've seen some nasty Chillies, the one I have at the moment can be quite unpleasant. However, if you take spiders out of their environment and leave them to calm down most are usually okay. This is how you handle a lot of spiders, some of the species I still wouldn't handle though.


totally agree, imo any T taken from its environment is handleable...near enough, including Macrothele sp (M calpeiana)
Havent had an issue with any of mine.
Nice pic of the blondi looks a bit tiddly for 9inch but equally, i can see it is a big one.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess their instinct is to protect their burrow/tree/rock from other spiders who might want to nick a prime spot, so will assume anything coming into their space is either a rival, a predator, or prey.

So small thing coming in to their space = dinner and large thing coming into their space = wants spider for dinner.

I've noticed that the feistier ones calm down when they're out of their own space, and are more likely to freeze or seek cover than anything else.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are several good reasons for not handling tarantula, I can't think of any good reasons for handling. Whilst its down to the individual whether to handle or not if you make your choice to handle public you can be assured you'll receive a stern response from those against. On the net we all have an opinion and we're all vocal about those opinions!

URTICATING HAIR (BRISTLES)
In most instances the urticating hairs that tarantula are capable of flicking will not bother you, most species flick these from their abdomens with their back legs and cover their substrate with them to displel predators. However, there are some species with more irritating hairs, mostly the giants eg. L. parahybana (Salmon Pink), A. geniculata (Brazilian White Knee), T. Apothysis (Goliath Pink Toe) and T. blondi (Goliath Bird Eater). Its quite likely these will make you itch just by renewing their substrate, but if you get these hairs in your eyes or throat you're likely to need medical help and possibly surgery. Therefore very close contact isnt recommended. I recently replied to an American girl who asked why her skin had come out in a rash after letting her chili rose climb over her face!

BITES
Obviously tarantula can bite and whilst the venom on something like a chili rose is little to concern yourself with the fangs are effective weapons and in the case of a T. blondi are like a cat biting on you. This is what we refer to as a mechanical bite and the reaction to this could well be a case of throwing the T to the floor. The more venomous species, generally the Old World species eg. Indian Ornamentals and African Baboons, have a much more potent bite that can invoke severe pain and swelling in the immediate area (described as driving a red hot needle through you), aches and spasms in the muscles/joints as well as heart palpitations with a general flu like feeling for a number of days.
I know of a number of people that have received a venom bite by the more potent species, they've incurred days of hospital observation without any magic cure to remedy the effects. Its been met with doctors not knowing what to do, internet searches to find remedies (try this yourself) and the best they can manage is try to reduce the pain and reduce the effect of secondary infection. Mostly these bites have appeared on the hand, I'd hate to think what the effects would be on a bite to the neck or face! I've also heard reports of people that have gone into shock via bites from more innocent species to which the effects have been far more alarming!

THE TARANTULA
The tarantula isn't a hardy species when it comes to falls, its abdomen is like an egg, a fall from anything more than a foot could rupture the abdomen and kill your T. Some of the arboreal species are more adept at falling and, given enough height, can seem to float down, interestingly Poecilotheria are known as "parachute spiders" in India. There's little to suggest the T gains anything from being handled so therefore the experience is purely for the pleasure of the owner. I personally suggest, rather than handling, let your T outside of its enclosure by simply capturing it in a cricket box and releasing onto grass, carpet etc. But remember Ts are mostly nocturnal, don't like big open spaces, get freaked by air movements and have a tendency to run or jump without considering the danger that may pose to themselves!

Hopefully this gives you a better understanding and therefore your decision whether to handle or not will be armed with the possible dangers and take sensible precautions. As I said in the beginning its your choice, advertising it on the net will deserve replies.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i am guilty of the odd bit of handling, though my T's are training me not to, as i've found i am sensitive to the urticating hairs, particularly those of Grammastola, oddly enough. i get horrid little blisters that itch painfully on my hands and occasionally up my arms. weirdly, my hands are the most sensitive. because i share my sleeping accomodation with my spiders, and do almost all my maintenance there, i think there are probably hairs on alot of surfaces, possibly even my bed for me to roll in! nice! but hey, it's a sacrifice i'm willing to make to keep these amazing creatures.
but it does put me off handling.

the reasons i've heard FOR handling include helping to dispel people's phobias...ie i handle my A chalcodes in front of someone that thinks spiders all want to eat us, and that person has a myth disproven, and maybe decides next time they see a house spider NOT to stamp on it.
however, i feel if i've got time to show off my spider wrangling skills (and showing off i feel is the larger part of those kinds of demonstrations: "look at me! i am lord of all beasts!"), i also have the time to explain why handling is possible, but not advisable...and to use words like "defensive" rather than "aggressive."
so personally, i feel that isn't the best reason.

sometimes there isn't a choice however, ie checking an ailing spider's health, but if possible even that is best done in a hand's off fashion.

the reason people often get "shouted at" for posting handling pictures is that, without warnings or disclaimers (and even with them), there are impressionable people that would then think they should give it a go, and many of us feel caution and prevention are the best ways to prevent a bite (and all the media uproar that can occur with that, which can and may hurt our hobby) or a dead/injured tarantula.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think most of it is to do with confidence. 

You dont _need_ to handle, but sometimes it makes things easier if you _can_ handle. 

The important factor is that you need _confidence_, and a fairly intimate knowledge of the animal so that you can at least attempt to predict its behaviour.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

yes that's very true. confidence is a big part of it. scared people make sudden movements and probably smell chemically different too. 
being able to handle in one of those situations where it is necessary is a positive thing.


----------



## bilko (Oct 22, 2008)

Peter, a good piece of information for people who needlessly handle their T's.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

ims tarting to see tinder being added here, im out, lol before it really flames up here has been good so far, so im not gonna taint it


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

PRS said:


> To be honest, they get nothing from handling its only if the keeper likes doing it tbh that it occurs..
> 
> I guess over time they would get more accustomed to it like used to it but they wouldn't be "tamed" tarantulas can be quite unpredictable..


It's been shown that some tarantulas benefit from the wandering, and also, through handling they grow accustomed to the keeper. They're thus less likely to run, escape, bite or act defensively if they are used to being handled.

I'll back up Stanley Schultz on his ideals and say handling is something that's to be condoned if done well and safely. But as Poxicator said, it's a dodgy issue, we all have our own opinions on it.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh dear seems this thread has come back up again. :lol2:

Personally i don't for various reasons around my own safety and that of the tarantulas. (Plus the fact im a phenomenal wimp when it comes to bites and residual arachnophobia)

If someone wants to handle their T's its up to them. I have no strong feelings either way apart from if you dont feel the need to hold them then dont.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

What, nobody else here keeps yarantulas? 

Not being able to handle my chile rose is no great loss I suppose, I've got plenty of other non spider stuff I can and do handle (woulda just been nice). I don't really see any problem with handling tarantulas, at the end of the day if it bites you you've got nobody else to blame but your self, and it is your choice. On the subject of stressing the spider out, I wonder if spiders are actually advanced enough to feel 'stress' as we know it, but thats quite a contentious issue I probably shouldn't bring up here.


----------

